# Use of Hydrocodone for IBS symptoms



## AllenW (May 13, 2009)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS. My cramping and nausea are greatly relieved by taking 10 mg of Hydrocodone 2 or 3 times/day. I have been taking this dosage for 5 months now, and it still works for me. I do not seem--at this point--to have problems with potential addiction or development of tolerance. However, I do not like the idea of taking the medicine indefinitely, and am trying to find alternative ways of dealing with my IBS (diet, progressive relaxation, etc.). I would be interested in hearing other IBS sufferers' experience with taking hydrocodone for extended periods. Thanks in advance...Allen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is mostly stopping the diarrhea you could try Imodium. It is all the constipating effect of narcotics without the central nervous system involvement.Antidepressants can often be used for the pain.The main concern is that over time, for some people, the narcotics make the pain nerves in the gut much more sensitive to pain. If you notice that the pain starts getting worse when the pain meds wear off you may need to go through a detox with other medications to control the pain until the gut nerves settle back down.If you want to take no medications at all you might look at the hypnotherapy CD's or the group hypnotherapy with someone trained at the Functional GI clinic at UNC (there are quite a few of these http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html). Diet varies a whole lot but you could try limiting fats or limiting carbs (or try one than the other) and see if either of those help.


----------



## AllenW (May 13, 2009)

Kathleen,Thanks for the information. I forgot to mention that I have IBS-C. So far, I have not noticed any problems with hydrocodone, but I do want to try other non-drug alternatives. I live in Albuquerque, so I will start looking for local resources. Do you have any suggestions as to how I start to locate hypotherapists that are trained in IBS?Allen


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Allen just click on the link K gave ya there and that should help you locate someone.Otherwise I used this program on CD's (it also comes in Mp3 download) and saw a great reduction in my pain symptoms.Here is the program I used:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkGo to our CBT/Hypno Forum for loads more info:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9All the bestBQ


----------



## AllenW (May 13, 2009)

BQ,Thanks for the info and the link.Allen


----------

